# horse for loan



## scotty

Hi everyone,
I am new I have three horses. Is anyone interested in loaning, I have a horse for loan in the Kent area. If interested just let me no speak soon.

Scotty


----------



## jacko

hmm.. thats interesting, never heard of a horse for loan..


----------



## fallinstar

jacko have you really never heard of a horse on loan??
its kinda like part ownership such as if u want to either test the horse before you buy, or if you cant afford total ownership and stable fees ect, so you take over ownership but not totally
best way i can think to discribe it is like renting
have i confused you even more ?


----------



## scotty

What I should have said was for share oops!


----------



## fallinstar

loan share its all the same thing lol, well u can get down to the nitty gritty with whoever is interested lol they seem to be the same basist


----------



## Fade to Grey

where in kent?
and what sizes?
and maybe pictures would help if people are interested?


----------



## scotty

A bay mare 15hh been hunting, jumping, hacks alone or in company. In the Medway area hope that helps, but must stay with us.


----------



## Pickles

Hi,

Im looking for a short term loan, would you be able to give me some more details. Ive been riding for 10 years, am fairly experienced and a previous horse-owner. Hope that helps

Thanks


----------



## scotty

She is a little fun horse she will jump, hunt, she is forward going but not a nutter. She dosent buck, rear or bolt of with you she is a little spooky but dosent do anything nasty, like spin or tank off. It would be better if you phoned me and tell me if she is suitable for you. 

Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## KSeggie

Where within kent are you roughly
north, east, south, west?

I am near tonbridge and need something practicle - can you let me know?

thanks very much

Katheryn


----------



## fiddler69

scotty said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new I have three horses. Is anyone interested in loaning, I have a horse for loan in the Kent area. If interested just let me no speak soon.
> 
> Scotty


hi i just wanted to ask if you still had horse to loan in kent if so where abouts in kent is it


----------



## fiddler69

hi im interested in the loan could you tell me where in kent you are i am in medway


----------



## fiddler69

im very very interested in the loan could you get back to me please so i can find out more details from yourself thanks


----------



## apache

scotty said:


> A bay mare 15hh been hunting, jumping, hacks alone or in company. In the Medway area hope that helps, but must stay with us.


there is someone on here from leybourne i think hunt them down they may be prepared to travel if not advertise in as many places as poss and make sure you do a contract either bought or between yourselves with a witness.good luck but be observant


----------



## suzyd

Scotty - Did you find someone to loan your horse to? If not I might be interested but know that I'm a little late in the day.


----------



## Beckstahh

scotty said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new I have three horses. Is anyone interested in loaning, I have a horse for loan in the Kent area. If interested just let me no speak soon.
> 
> Scotty


Hiya i could be intrested.
Were abouts in kent are you ?
How much are you thinking of the loan?
What are your horses like as im still trying to improve my riding. i can walk trot and have just started cantering and small jumps.
Would be great if you got back to me asap
Thanks
Rebecca


----------



## Melx

Hi, I am desperately seeking a horse for loan in Kent. Please can you email me at [email protected] with info on your horse? 
Thanks! :smile5:


----------



## pirate13

scotty said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new I have three horses. Is anyone interested in loaning, I have a horse for loan in the Kent area. If interested just let me no speak soon.
> 
> Scotty


hello im new to this but have come on here to find a horse to loan 
i see you have one is he still avalabel ?
sally


----------



## Mia123

what are the other 2 like? it's annoying because I need a pony to move yards to surrey- loan or lease  if anyone knows of a pony that could move to Reigate surrey then please let me know  I've been looking for so long!! so many timewasters!!! actually every pony i've been to see over the 2 years that i've been looking for a loan ( :O :O  ), have almost ALL been timewasters. lying about their pony. one owner said their horse was 100 percent in all situations and a great kids pony, but the minute i sat one she was napping spinning getting distracted by horses in the field, kicking out and did a little buck... i mean she could have just said?? maybe it was me i don't know but obviously thats not 100 percent in every situation!! sorry me just ranting on i get quite carried away  ..i'm just tired of looking... trying to see if i can buy instead as there will be so many more ponies available but its just the responsibility of not being able to give back the pony... anyway enough chat sorry about the long post!!!


----------

